# hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern



## deliveli1973 (8. Januar 2011)

*hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

Also mein problem  ist es das wenn ich z.B mit meinem freunden cs zocke und über skype uns absprechen meine hintergrundgeräusche starkzuhören sind sprich Fernseher,Schwester... blablabla
und ich wollte fragen ob man die rausfiltern kann ..
danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## 4riders_de (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

Hintergrundgeräusche abstellen - anderes Mikro / Headset nehmen wären wohl die vernünftigsten lösungsvorschläge...


----------



## Rinkadink (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

Ich kenn das Problem. Ein Kollege von mir hat gerade Nachwuchs bekommen! Die automatische Soundanpassung bei Skype funktioniert allerdings nicht besonders gut. Kannst ja mal mit dem Pegel des Mics in der systemsteuerung  bissl rumexperimentieren


----------



## Happyplace4187 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

Welche TS version benutzt du denn?


----------



## Kaktus (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

Rauschunterdrückung kann helfen. Ansonsten... Fernseher aus... Rechner ins eigene Zimmer. Fertig.


----------



## iceman650 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*



4riders_de schrieb:


> [...]anderes Mikro / Headset nehmen [...]


Bringt was bitte?

Nehm doch einfach Push-to-talk. Dann hört man auch wirklich nur was, wenn man was hören soll.

Mfg, ice


----------



## red089 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

Jop bin auch für Push to talk. Des beste was du machen kannst, in so einen Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

Du kannst so was theoretisch nur mit ner Art Equalizer was rausfiltern, der das eingehende Signal verändert, BEVOR Teamspeak das aufnimmt und weiterleitet - aber das ist rein technisch wohl schon nicht möglich, außer die Treiber der Soundkarte bieten so eine Funktion, da Teamspeak ja direkt auf das am Mic-IN eingehende Signal zugreift. d.h ein Tool, das erst nachträglich equalized, kan nicht einfach ein neues mic-in-Signal "faken", sondern nur das "Ergebnis" nach der Aufnahme, also was DU dann auf den Boxen hören kannst

ABER selbst wenn das ginge: es würde dann ebenso Deine Stimme rausfiltern. Beispiel: Stimmen haben typischerweise ihre wichtigsten Frequenzen bei 1 und 4 KHz. Wenn Du das dann absenkst, würdest Du zB die Stimmen bei ner Serie, die grad im TV kommt, oder die Deiner Schwester viel leiser machen - aber Deine eigene Stimme aber eben auch.

Das Mic bzw. der Mic-In des PCs kann ja nicht wissen, ob da am Mic nun was ankommt, das DU leise sprichst oder ob da etwas ankommt, was im TV oder von Deiner Schwester rel. laut gesprochen wird und dann leise am Mic ankommt.


An sich kann man (außer der Sache mit push-to-talk) nur den Rat geben, dass Du versuchst, das Mic ein wenig abzuschirmen, also dass Dein PC-Arbeitsplatz eher im "Schatten" der Umgebungsgeräusche steht. Oder man muss den Mic-Regler deutlich runterstellen, dann musst Du aber wiederum sehr laut sprechen, wenn man Dich noch hören soll.


----------



## Spieler22 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: hintergrund  gerräusche rausfiltern*

MorphVox würde die von Herboy beschriebenen funktionen bieten. 
Das Ergebniss ist aber sicher auch nicht nach deinen Vorstellungen


----------

